# Memory Lane Friday and the Weather was good



## UncleRemus (Aug 11, 2017)

Could not complain about the rain and ,


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 the Weather was nice . A few left early and others came to fill in the gaps . Saturday is always my best day as many that had to work will be showing up to buy and spend .


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 11, 2017)

Nice any conclusive price on the Aero?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 11, 2017)

Nice score on the Aero Howard! Never can tell what will show up there. See you all in the Spring. V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 11, 2017)

How much is the Evinrude?


----------

